# Poor creature.



## fatpiggy (25 September 2012)

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...withington-jailed-after-she-left-horse-to-die


Lived in Withington, horses kept in Eccles - that's miles away for a start and I bet she didn't have any transport.  Hope they evict her from her council house too.  Scum.


----------



## Merrymoles (25 September 2012)

Your last word sums it up for me OP


----------



## Star_Chaser (25 September 2012)

I wonder what happened to her children?


----------



## Elsiecat (25 September 2012)

OP, Withington is only about 15 minutes from Eccles? 

Horrible woman. I feel like I recognise her name but I don't know why  Poor horse


----------



## mightymammoth (25 September 2012)

I hope she drops down dead vile b*tch


----------



## longdog (25 September 2012)

How about people who are banned from keeping animals being branded - perhaps on the forehead or on one cheek?
That way it would be obvious to everyone that they are not to be trusted. 
I can't believe that her father said she took the pony on out of the kindness of her heart - KINDNESS!! God help anyone she decided to be cruel to.


----------



## Taisypops (25 September 2012)

Poor horse and poor kids....wonder what will become of them......x


----------



## Alec Swan (25 September 2012)

horseloaner said:



			I wonder what happened to her children?
		
Click to expand...

As do I. The only reasonable reaction that I can come up with,  is FFS.

It's a sad world,  I'll grant you that.

Alec.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (26 September 2012)

3 words how could you

AJ x


----------



## Rosehip (26 September 2012)

I just fail to understand why people take on an animal only to leave it to starve? 
Words escape me at the moment!


----------



## OFG (26 September 2012)

B**ch

From the H&H article it also stated that she had been banned from keeping horses for a 7 year period in 2003 but under a different name. 

Why wasn't she monitored by the relevant authorities to ensure she adhered to the ban and not just trust that she would comply and not do it again?

Just beggers belief and now another innocent horse has died because of her cruelty.

Sorry about her children but perhaps they would be better off without the influence of a mother who can cause such suffering to an animal.


----------



## MM&PP (26 September 2012)

Taisypops said:



			Poor horse and poor kids....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed...

Poor little pony.


----------



## rascal (27 September 2012)

Lets hope someone does watch the ***** from now on. Nasty bitof work.
I also know of someone who is banned and still keeping a horse, shes a great liar though so gets away with it!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (27 September 2012)

People like this should be hung drawn and quartered in my eyes!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 September 2012)

I feel
	
	
		
		
	


	









evil old bat 





rip horse





 what i want to say bout this old hag  has to be 
should be this woman 6ft under not this poor pony 
 I hope she gets it coming to her .


----------



## jaijai (27 September 2012)

Sickening,stomach churning, disgusting, vile creature. 

RIP pony.


----------



## Tiffany (27 September 2012)

Aged 30 with 6 children 

She clearly can't no to anything 

Poor pony & poor children having a mother who can be so cruel


----------



## Armas (27 September 2012)

This makes me sick. I hope this woman dies a very slow and painful death. The poor horse was worth a million times more than that sorry excuse for a human being.


----------



## Burmilla (30 September 2012)

Children will (I sincerely hope) be known to their Local Authority SSD. If there are no friends or relatives to take good enough care of them, they will probably be fostered. There is strong link between animal cruelty and child cruelty. Vile woman. I work in child protection serves in a South East London Borough. There is so much casual cruelty to children and animals, it seems impossible to deal with it in a way which is effective over time. I have a good relationship with the local RSPCA and they respond quickly. I've have initiated three dogs being removed and two tethered ponies with  nasty sores and very thin being the subjects of Warning Notices. (and 6 children being removed from their parents, who also had neglected their domestic animals). Dreary business, but sometimes I can get an improvement for the children/animals. 
This woman is likely to get a very unpleasant time in prison; animal abusers are down there with child abusers in prison. They seem to be very accident prone . . .


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 September 2012)

The ability of human beings to abuse other creatures never fails to disgust me


----------

